# The National Time Recorder



## Alan0048 (Nov 8, 2015)

http://Users/alanleyland/Desktop/1.JPG

Hello Everyone

Ive just joined the Forum today, so I hope someone can help me.

Ive recently purchased a 1930 National Time Recorder clock in clock. All seems to be working as it should, except for the 2 tone ribbon which has now dried out. The two colours on the ribbon was Blue and Red, I think I can re ink the ribbon myself, but it will all be in one colour.

My question is, can a two tone coloured ribbon for this machine still be obtained?or is there someone out there who can re ink a two tone ribbon for me.

many thanks

Alan


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

Welcome, yes I have the same issue,mine inks faintly so is due for replacement,

really would like to find a supplier

(mods you might like to move this thread to clocks section) please


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Two tone coloured ribbons were common on typewriters (mechanical) at one time up to the early 60's (when I were a lad :wheelchair: ) so possibly a vintage typewriter forum might be able to advise - typewriters were always much more common than time clocks - just a thought!


----------



## Alan0048 (Nov 8, 2015)

Thanks for the replies, I think the old typewriter ribbon was too narrow - the ribbon on the International Time recorder is about 25mm wide.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

A good few years ago, I sent an electric typewriter ribbon that was obsolete off to be re-inked, came back fine, but I'd guess demand for same would be virtually gone now - - but again, maybe some typewriter enthusiasts could advice 'ee - - there MUST be some out there?


----------



## Alan0048 (Nov 8, 2015)

Hi Mel

Ive made contact with a guy in the south of England who sells a one-inch ink ribbons for typewriters, so I have ordered one off him.

Thanks for the advice and information


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

Have just fired a newly re inked ribbon to my Gledhill Brooks time recorder ,bought on this very forum,

re inking done by [email protected] in bury Lancashire. Great service if anyone needs similar


----------



## Alan0048 (Nov 8, 2015)

http://



Alan0048 said:


> http://Users/alanleyland/Desktop/1.JPG
> 
> Hello Everyone
> 
> ...


----------



## mickey the brindle (Oct 26, 2013)

Hi nice to find some people with similar interests , i have a couple of time recorders one by Blick the other National, the wooden case on the Blick is in pretty decent condition but the movement does run but stops occasionally . The National is pretty rough but runs well with original keys etc , i managed to acquire some original clocking in cards but these are getting quite hard to source now :sadwalk: .


----------



## Alan0048 (Nov 8, 2015)

http://s20.postimg.org/ptknf0op9/clock_in_cards.jpg

Hi Mickey

Over the Christmas period, Ive made some new clocking in cards on photo shop with the International Logo on the top and bottom.

.


----------

